# Greece/Athens4kids?



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

A couple of friends (Canada and Ireland) have asked me just what is there for kids to do (as tourists) in Greece - particularly Athens? 
:confused2:
I have managed to come up with ideas like - Childrens Museum, Thissio Karaghiozis workshop, turtle rescue centre, National Gardens, the zoo and....?
Living near the centre of the city Ive seen my share of bored, tired, dusty kids - trooping along behind dad with a map and mom with a backpack, or stuck in a stroller on the metro. 
So - what can kids (from 4 to 14) do in Athens?anda:


----------

